# Memory Lanes



## RustyK (Jan 6, 2014)

When are the dates for the spring Memory Lanes meet? Is it last weekend in April?


----------



## jpromo (Jan 6, 2014)

Typically! I think even if it wasn't, you'd get a handful who show up that weekend out of habit.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 6, 2014)

Yup - last weekend in April - or - 109 days away!:eek:


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2014)

I already have my hotel reservation! See ya there. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Jan 7, 2014)

*Bowling*

at its finest!- bowling green just down the road!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 7, 2014)

bike said:


> at its finest!- bowling green just down the road!




Go Falcons! BGSU!! I'll def be there, counting down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 7, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> Go Falcons! BGSU!! I'll def be there, counting down!
> PSI think you all need to post "selfies" since you know what I look like! That way I'll know when I see ya! LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 7, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I already have my hotel reservation! See ya there. V/r Shawn




Yep, me too.


----------

